# What did the animals leave me?



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Somehow this plant decided to start all on it's own as I have a clue some bird or squirrel left it behind. I'm thinking some type of squash I have never grown before and hubby said it looks like a melon to him.
Any thought?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Based on the leaves and stems I see, I'd guess a pumpkin/squash. No melon I've ever grown had hollow stems but I haven't grown them all. Now that I've bumped it, maybe someone who knows will chime in.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like some kind of zucchini mix to me. Is the skin soft or hard?


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

looks like citron melon to me - they grow wild around here. I can't really see the leaves


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Squash/punkin.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Looks like a pumpkin to me!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

WildernesFamily said:


> Looks like some kind of zucchini mix to me. Is the skin soft or hard?


the skin is soft like a watermelon


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I vote pumpkin too.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks to me like a spaghetti squash. I've grown some this year that are both white/cream and some that are green like this both from the same plant.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Well here it is and I am still stumped. Looks like a zucchini on steroids. Any guesses now


----------



## lissapell (Mar 2, 2012)

whats it taste like? is it seed saving worthy?


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

looks like an unripe pumpkin


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forlane said:


> looks like an unripe pumpkin


Yep, pumpkin.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I think I have found my answer

Squash, Summer - Ronde de Nice , ORGANIC | Sow True Seed


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Green pumpkin


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes green pumpkin. See the light orange of the flesh? Not a zucchini.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like a country bunkin or might just be a regular old unripe pumpkin.


----------

